# Fly Float Gratuity



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

Thinking about arranging a fly fishing float day. This will be a first for me. I assume it is appropriate, or even recommended, to tip the guide for his service and rowing. Wondering what would be an reasonable range on a $550 float trip?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was once a guide in my younger days 25 years ago. Didn't row a float boat, but had many "babysitting" trips. Haven't picked up a flyrod in 15 years because of bad guiding experiences. Guiding robbed me of what once was a therapy activity for me. 


An all day trip at the $550 price? I'd plan on a minimum of $150 gratuity. If the guide is awesome and you have a great time...….You cant place a price tag on that.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would say between 100-150 depending on the location and experience. You can of course go as high as you’d like, but I think that range is pretty normal.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I wasn't a fly fishing guide but did commercially guide small trips in the past. 20% was standard then and appears consistent with current rates across the guiding industry, including floats. Tip less for an unmotivated guide with no focus on increasing your skill and tip more for a guide that is outstanding. 

My family has never had much luck with fly fishing guides the few times we've tried but I've met some great ones. A good guide in any sport can be a huge catalyst for skill growth and a great memory.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gratuity...what a weird concept. Who get's it, who deserves it, who first decided which services deserve it, should a certain level of service depend upon it, why tip a guide but not your dentist or the clerk at Smith's, is it charity or a thank you or a obligation, why don't providers refund 25% for a bad experience, why should I feel guilty it I don't tip a restaurant server and feel good about beating up a car salesman, how do you feel when that provider sits at your feet like a dog waiting for a cookie until you hand him money for something that's his job, should tips be based upon my income or the provider's ...so weird


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On another forum that I am on there is a 40 page thread on who, how, and how much you should tip. It goes from everyone to no one. 

I once read a article that mentioned that if the guide is the owner of the outfitting business that you are using then a tip isn't required since he is getting the payment of the trip. But if he is just a guide then a tip is not required but you can give one if you like. 

Then there is always the question of how much. When and why did we raise the tipping amount from around 15% to 20-30% of the trips cost? Perhaps a better question would be who sets the tipping percentage? Is it the person getting the tip or the folks that are giving the tip? Or is it pulled out of a hat? 

I hate it when you walk into a restaurant and there on the menu is a notice that parties above XX amount of people is automatically charged a XX% tip it is usually the last time that I'll go into that restaurant. I refuse to tip for bad service and will tip higher for great service.

For a 25% tip that person getting the tip had better do everything except cast and reel in the fish, he better know that river like the back of his hand blindfolded.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

10-20% of the cost of the trip seems to be touted as the "standard." 

If you have the means, I have found it pays to be more generous than the "standard."


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Gratuity...what a weird concept. Who get's it, who deserves it, who first decided which services deserve it, should a certain level of service depend upon it, why tip a guide but not your dentist or the clerk at Smith's, is it charity or a thank you or a obligation, why don't providers refund 25% for a bad experience, why should I feel guilty it I don't tip a restaurant server and feel good about beating up a car salesman, how do you feel when that provider sits at your feet like a dog waiting for a cookie until you hand him money for something that's his job, should tips be based upon my income or the provider's ...so weird


You must stay home a lot.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at how tips began...…...Back in the day, (don't know for sure how long ago) There was a bucket or a container at your table. You would place money (tip) in the container prior to ordering. As your visit at the restaurant continued, if the waitress was doing a good job you'd add money. If they were doing poorly would remove money. That way the waitress would know if they were "earning their money". 


Guides are different though. If I have a lazy guide (hunting or fishing) and they aren't performing to what I was told when booking the trip, I'll let them know right away. With social media now days, an Outfitter can loose potential customers in a hurry.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Talking about taking back some of the tip on the table made me remember some things about way back when. 

My dad worked construction and as we traveled from town to town for him to work we would of course eat in a sit down restaurant. Dad always left a tip, at that time it may of been a dime to a quarter usually never much more since meals were only a couple bucks for our family of 4. 

One day when we stopped at a service station for gas I went in and got a couple of pops and some candy bars and we went on our merry way. A ways down the road my dad asked me where I had gotten the money for the pop and candy that my sister and I were enjoying. I calmly told him that he kept on leaving money on the table that we had ate at and I was picking it up. 

Later that day we had a long talk about what I was doing, that is after my rear end started to feel better.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Talking about taking back some of the tip on the table made me remember some things about way back when.
> 
> My dad worked construction and as we traveled from town to town for him to work we would of course eat in a sit down restaurant. Dad always left a tip, at that time it may of been a dime to a quarter usually never much more since meals were only a couple bucks for our family of 4.
> 
> ...


Now that's funny!!!! I've had my hide tanned many times as a kid! And they were full on hurt like all get out, cant sit down for a week whoopins! Did your parents ever show you how the "rooster looks over the fence" or give you the good old ear twist?? I sure miss the "Ol-Man" now!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My dad had a razor strop that would hang in his and moms bedroom. You knew that you were in trouble when he would tell you to go get it.

But I was never hit with it or even a belt. They just used their hands and I am sure that at times it hurt them as much as it did me. Also with them being from the old school they knew when to stop, it wasn't a beating but a learning experience for me, and I'll tell you this, I learned.

For those that don't know what a razor strop was, it was used to sharpen razors on. It was about 3" wide and 3" long and consisted of two belts held together by a brass clamp at the top.

Here's one that looked like dads.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

Money is a means to an end. If you can afford it, be generous. Just give it away if you can. If the guide is lazy, give it to someone else on the way home. You won't miss the money.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

My wifes grandpa was a K-12 Principal and he used to hang kids by their pants in the Principals office if they were misbehaving. That was after he paddled them. Pretty funny to imagine.


----------

